# Crossovernetzwerk funktioniert nicht



## fruchtzwerg19891 (7. August 2005)

Hy liebe Community ich habe folgendes Problem ich will 2 Rechner oder besser gesagt ein Laptop aus und meinen Rechner verbinden 

Das Laptop: Windows xp Home sp1
Der Rechner: Windows xp Home sp2

so wenn ich nun die beiden per crossover verbinde und natürlich die richtige netzwergverbindung erstellt habe die ips vergeben habe die Firewall konifiguert und natürlich die selben benutzergruppen gewählt habe. Gehe ich in die Netzwerk umgebung und gehe dort auf "Arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen"  wird auf dem laptop nur der laptop gefunden und auf dem Rechner wird garnix gefunden. wenn mann dann in die iegenschaften der lanverbindung geht sind dort zwar um die 120 gesendete pakete aber keine empfangenen die ist auf beiden gleich. Woran kann das nun liegen (übrigens war das schon vor der installation des sp2 auf dem rechner so)

mafg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## michaelwengert (8. August 2005)

kannst du den jeweils anderen Rechner an-pingen?


----------



## Dimenson (8. August 2005)

Also lad, dir mal nen Portscanner runter oder so.

Dann solltest du für ne sichere Verbindung eine feste Adresse besitzen so auch der andere, also reden wir mal von PC1 und PC2

Auf PC1 gehst du mal auf Netzwerkverbindungen und dann die verwende LanVerbindung Eigenschaften wählen, dann müsstest du eine Liste haben , wo sich die "InternetProtokoll (TCP/IP) befindet, darauf doppelklick. Jetzt öffnet sich ein neues Fenster , dann wählst du nicht mehr die automatische sondern deine eigene IP .

Gebe unter IP Adresse folgendes ein: 192.168.10.10
Und Subnetzmaske : 255.255.255.0

Genau das selbe machst du auf PC2, allerdings unter einer anderen IP: 192.168.10.11
Die Subnetzmaske bleibt gleich.

Vorsichtshalber beide PCs neustarten.

so um zu prüfen ob das Netzwerk tut, gehst du am besten wie folgt vor:

PC1 > Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> ping 192.168.10.11
PC2 > Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> ping 192.168.10.10

Wenn alle Pakete gut angekommen sind,   auch somit das Netzwerk.


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (9. August 2005)

ok soweit hatte ich alle schon geht trotzdem nicht habe die ip's genau so gehbt (is ja inofizieller standart) nur die zahlen am ende waren anders was ja keine rolle spielt.
 aber immer noch net


----------



## turboprinz (10. August 2005)

HiHo,
XP Home ist leider nur bedingt Netzwerkfähig! In einer der letzten Ausgaben der Computerzeitschrift c't steht allerdings beschrieben wie man dieses Manko wett machen kann. Leider bin ich gerade auf Arbeit, werde aber sobald ich @ Home bin dir die Artikel hier rein stellen. Versuch doch in der Zwischenzeit mal die "administrativen Freigaben" zu benutzen.
[Windows Taste] + [R] --> \\192.168.10.10\C$
oder
[Windows Taste] + [R] --> \\192.168.10.11\C$

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Ultraflip (10. August 2005)

Bist Du auch ganz sicher dass Du ein Crossover-Kabel benutzt?


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (10. August 2005)

klar also bitte.... wenn ich halo oder cs zocken will dan geht e snur im wondows finden sie sich net...


----------



## turboprinz (10. August 2005)

HiHo,
wie sieht es denn nun aus? Klappt das mit dem an Pingen? Wenn du spielst dann müsste das ja eigendlich . Hast du es mit den admin. Freigaben versucht?

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (10. August 2005)

wie adminfreigabe meinst du das man administrator ist oder wie wenn das nicht der fall ist, wie komme ich dann zu dieser adminfreigabe


----------



## turboprinz (11. August 2005)

HiHo,
gib doch einfach mal die Zeilen in den "Ausführen..." Dialog ein. Die dinger nennen sich so, weil das ein Hintertürchen für den Administrator ist immernoch auf die Festplatten zugreifen zu können, auch wenn dihc irgend so ein DAU wieder mal ausgesperrt hat. Ich kann es nicht genau sagen, aber ich denke du musst als Admin angemeldet sein, oder dich noch als solcher Authentifizeiren. Wenn es damit nicht klappt, versuche es mal mit ner Knoppix CD o.ä. Am besten auf XP Pro umsteigen das ist voll Netzwerkfähig.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Alexander12 (11. August 2005)

Hallo,
Das Problem hatt ich auch schon Mal! Bei CS gings bei mir auch, anpingen ging auch, aber 'ne Dateifreigabe war nicht möglich. Der lokale Serverdienst ist nicht gestartet --> Windows neu installieren!   
Schau Mal ob der dienst bei dir gestartet ist.
MfG Alexander12


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (11. August 2005)

der dienst ist gestartet manchmal ist es so das wenn ich auf dem rechner die arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen will sagt er mir konnte nicht ausgeführt werden da sie evt. nicht die nötigen rechte haben, bitte wenden sie sich an den systemadministrator.

HAHAHAHA der bin ich aber selber es gibt nur einen account auf diesem rechner und das bin ich und damit logischerweise auchd er administrator... anpingen geht übrigens ...


----------



## turboprinz (12. August 2005)

HiHo ich mal wieder!

Würde trotzdem gerne erfahren ob du über die administrativen Freigaben auf den jeweils anderen Computer kommst? Außerdem kannst du noch die "netsend" Funktion ausprobieren, wenn die klappt dann liegt es eindeutig an den Freigaben/XP HomeDa das wie ich annehme deine Rechner von zu Hause sind, würde ich einfach mal in dienem Freundeskreis nach XP Pro fragen einer hat das bestimmt.
KURZ:
- Antwort auf die administrativen Freigaben
- "netsend" Funktion versuchen
- anderes OS installieren

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (12. August 2005)

so also kann mir mal jemand sagen wir das mit dem netsend genau war ich brauche nur den befehl weil das is lange her das ich das mal genutzt habe...wenn das alles nicht gehen sollte kann ich mir trotzdem nicht vorstellen das es am xp HOME liegt weil eigentlich sollte das ja gehen und auf neues os habe ich ganz ehrlich keine lust da ich keinen dvd brenner habe und auf meiner 2. partion (gesamt c und d 120gb jeweills hälft hälfte) also d nicht genug platz habe für die ganzen daten was ca. 90gb wären nur die wichtigsten...und wie gesagt ohne dvd brenner macht sich das ungünstig ich hatte das vor kurzem mal vor fals jemand fragt keiner meiner freunde hat einen dvd brenner den er mal verleihen kann und kaufen tu ich mir auch keinen. Im übrigen bin ich auf das prob gekommen als ich die daten per crossover auf das laptop schieben wollte weil das hat nen dvd brenner womit der kreis wieder geschlossen wäre..


----------



## Alexander12 (12. August 2005)

Hallo fruchtzwerg,

Start Mal deinen Pc im abgesicherten Modus, dann wirst du im Willkommensbildschirm zwei Accounts sehen: deinen und "Administrator"!! Das ist so 'ne Hintertür vom Windows!
Deshalb darfste deinen Account bei der Windows-Installation auch nicht Administrator nennen.    
Klick den Account an, dann bist du sicher Administrator!   
Aber dein eigener Account sollte eigentlich Administrator sein! Haste an den Accounts rumgefummelt, bzw. welche gelöscht o ä. ...?   

MfG Alexander12


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (13. August 2005)

NEIN es gibt nur ein account den hatte ich mal wegen irgendeinem prog angelegt weil das das so wollte und seitdem ist der eine account auf dem rechner weil der wird nur von mir benutzt und das ist ganz sicher ein admin account allein weil ich neue accounts erstellen kann usw. halt die gesamten zugriffe habe


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (14. August 2005)

turboprinz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HiHo,
> XP Home ist leider nur bedingt Netzwerkfähig! In einer der letzten Ausgaben der Computerzeitschrift c't steht allerdings beschrieben wie man dieses Manko wett machen kann. Leider bin ich gerade auf Arbeit, werde aber sobald ich @ Home bin dir die Artikel hier rein stellen. Versuch doch in der Zwischenzeit mal die "administrativen Freigaben" zu benutzen.
> [Windows Taste] + [R] --> \\192.168.10.10\C$
> oder
> ...



wenn ich das tue sednet der rechner auf dem ich das auführe pakete und der andere empfängt die auch so tu ich das glaiche auf dem anderen rechner senden beide kurz unde empfangen nach 3 -4 sekunden erscheint eine fehlermeldenung "//192.168.10.10C$ die netzwerkadresse existiert nicht" das erscheint auf beiden rechnern gleizeitig nur mit den entschprechenden ip's also am ende entweder 10 oder 11 ( ich habe die ip's beim eingeben beachtet) das kann doch nicht sein das man mit home nix anfangen kann in der art das es sogut wie garnicht netzwerk fähig ist sondern dann das pro kaufen muss das ist doch abzocke denn bei den meisten rechnern wird nunmal das home mirgeliefert bei den preisen unterstützt das doch im enefekt nur die raubkopierer den wer kann sich das nach einem rechner neukauf schon leisten als simpler schüler...? gibt es da keine tool weil langsam ist das sowas von nervig...

nochmal da anpingen geht auf beiden rechner besten nur die netsend funktion konnt ich nicht probieren da ich den code dafür nicht mehr kenne


----------



## Dimenson (14. August 2005)

Meine Empfehlung:

Windows Proffesional, weil Home nur ein Netzwerk verwalten kann.
Switch oder Router kaufen (ebay: ca 40 €)
2 netzwerkabel kaufen gut iss.


----------



## turboprinz (14. August 2005)

fruchtzwerg19891 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nur die netsend funktion konnt ich nicht probieren da ich den code dafür nicht mehr kenne




```
netsend 192.168.10.10 Nachricht
```

HiHo,
so da ist der "Code".
Dimension hat recht, wenn du nen anderes OS hättest, dann könntest du mit Home darauf zugreifen. Home an sich kann aber keine Freigaben ins Netzwerk stellen. 

hier jetzt endlich die Versprochene Tabelle:


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (14. August 2005)

also heißt das pro kaufen....muss ich das da auch das auch auf dem laptop installen oder reicht das auf einem rechner zu weil das laptop is von meinen ellis und die haben da keine ahnung von und deswegen lassend die das bestimmt nicht zu...weil dann wären auch die daten von meine mutter von dem zeugniss programm weg weil die kann mann nicht wirklich sichern und das darf nicht passieren!!


----------



## turboprinz (14. August 2005)

HiHo,
wenn man es ganz genau nimmt, dann müsstest du beide mit XP Pro ausstatten. Dann würdest du überhaupt keine probs mehr haben. In der Praxis reicht eine Pro Version aber aus. Mit dieser Musst du dann eine Ordnerfreigabe erstellen. Auf diese sollte dein Home zugreifen können und so ein Dateitransfer möglich sein.


#auf anraten meiner kollegen wurde der offtopic beitrag von mir entfernt!#
 

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (15. August 2005)

ok wunderbar dann werde ich mal sehen ob sich da was machen lässt auch wenn ich ent weiß ob dieser offtopic beitrag an mich ging oder net da ich nicht weiß um welchen es ging trotzdem bis hier her danke


----------



## robaer1982 (17. August 2005)

hi das ist verkehrt geschrieben //192.168.10.10C$ -->\\192.168.10.10\C$ oder Admin$

sind dein platten in NTFS , wenn es das sein sollte schau doch mal in die Registerkarte Sicherheit ob der Benutzer drin ist wenn nicht füge den hinzu sollte dann gehen .

mfg 
robaer1982


----------



## turboprinz (18. August 2005)

fruchtzwerg19891 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> turboprinz hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HiHo,
also ich kann hier keinen Fehler erkennen. Die Syntax ist richtig! Wenn du lesen könntest, dann wüsstest du, dass seine Platte mit NTFS gemacht worden ist. XP scheint in diesem Fall in der Standard konfig installiert worden zu sein. Da ist NTFS also logischerweise mit drin! Außerdem schau dirdie Tabelle an, Win XP Home unterstützt Netzwerke und kann aber selber keine Verwalten/Erstellen.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## fruchtzwerg19891 (18. August 2005)

ok...also das mit dem NTFS ist so wo finde ich diese register karte sicherheit...?

mfg Fruchtzwerg


----------



## turboprinz (18. August 2005)

HiHo,
also diese Sicherheitseinstellungen habe ich bei Win 2000 gefunden, aber bei XP nicht! Wie schon gesagt, XP Home unterstützt Netzwerke nur, das bedeutet Home kann auf Freigaben zugreifen, aber selber keine Erstellen.

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## robaer1982 (19. August 2005)

Es gibt sie bei beiden 

Link zu Microsoft 

Vorher Informieren 

Hier ausschnitt von Microsoft

Wenn die einfache Dateifreigabe aktiviert ist, wird statt den Registerkarten Sicherheit und Freigabe die Benutzeroberfläche für Einfache Dateifreigabe angezeigt. Diese neue Benutzeroberfläche ist in Windows XP Home Edition und Windows XP Professional standardmäßig implementiert, wenn Sie Mitglied einer Arbeitsgruppe sind. Wenn Sie die einfache Dateifreigabe deaktivieren, werden die klassischen Registerkarten Sicherheit und Freigabe angezeigt, auf denen Sie angeben können, welche Benutzer und Gruppen Zugriff auf freigegebene Ordner auf Ihrem Computer haben. 

Diese Registerkarten sind aber nur in NTFS zu sehen!

ps.: Komme aus der Informatik


----------



## heliograph (26. August 2005)

fruchtzwerg19891 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der dienst ist gestartet manchmal ist es so das wenn ich auf dem rechner die arbeitsgruppencomputer anzeigen will sagt er mir konnte nicht ausgeführt werden da sie evt. nicht die nötigen rechte haben, bitte wenden sie sich an den systemadministrator.
> 
> HAHAHAHA der bin ich aber selber es gibt nur einen account auf diesem rechner und das bin ich und damit logischerweise auchd er administrator... anpingen geht übrigens ...


 Hallo, ich hatte das Problem auch, dass der eine Rechner den anderen erkannt hat, aber wenn man den Rechner angeklickt hat, kam genau diese Meldung. Habe bei beiden Rechnern in den Netzwerkeigenschaften der Netzwerkkarten eine Netzwerkadresse zugewiesen und in den TCP/IP Eigenschaften der Rechner ebenfalls. Bei TCP/IP habe ich, wo es nur ging alle IP-Adressen eingegeben. Danach ging es. Wenn das Laptop kein XP sondern Win 98 hat erkennt es z.B. Ordner mit langen Dateinamen nicht! Die werden nicht angezeigt und es ist auch kein Zugriff möglich (also z.B. "Eigene Dateien" oder so). Grüsse


----------

